
Episode 392: Stephen Wolfram on Mathematica: Software Engineering Radio - tambourine_man
https://www.se-radio.net/2019/12/episode-392-stephen-wolfram-on-mathematica/
======
7thaccount
Haven't listened to it yet, but the synopsis mentions Wolfram and Jupyter
notebooks.

I know they can have problems, but I do find this style of literate
programming to be very nice.

I wrote a lengthy and complex Wolfram notebook a few months ago complete with
text sections, images, code, graphs, and charts. It was super easy to pick up
six months later. Jupyter notebooks with Python are a little easier to get
started with as there are a lot less features, but Wolfram is more complete.
I've enjoyed both and wish all my textbooks were done in this format.

